# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Windows VISTA !!

## kagura

Bonjour,
J ai lu quelques messages et quelques articles sur ce nouveau windows et j aimerai bien que quelqu'un me conseille de l installer ou pas.
Je serai tres reconnaissante.
Je suis une utilisateur de Windows XP.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## bakaneko

Si tu as envie de tester une version non finalise, vas-y  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kcirtap

Je dirai mme que l'exprience nous pousse  ne pas nous jeter sur les nouveauts.

Je me souviens du SP2 pour WinXP...

Alors personnellement, j'attends. Et jusqu' maintenant, Windows XP suffit amplement  mes besoins.  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> Je dirai mme que l'exprience nous pousse  ne pas nous jeter sur les nouveauts.
> 
> Je me souviens du SP2 pour WinXP...
> 
> Alors personnellement, j'attends. Et jusqu' maintenant, Windows XP suffit amplement  mes besoins.



Perso, j'ai install la SP2 ds sa sortie et je n'ai eu aucun problme  ::P:  mais l n'est pas la question.

En plus du fait que ce soit une beta, il faut tre inscrit  la MSDN ou au service de beta test de Microsoft pour avoir une numro de srie valide et lgale  ::):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, depuis des mois, plus rien n'est ajout  Windows Vista, ce n'est que de la correction de bug et les versions sont de plus en stable, et je n'ai pas eu le moindre problme avec la dernire sauf la webcam qui ne marche pas (mais pas de drivers existants aussi)

si tu as une vraie version de Vista, et que tu peux l'enregistrer alors tu ne risques rien  la tester. Ne t'en sers pas comme systme unique pour travailler et assure toi d'avoir une machine relativement puissante

----------


## kagura

Merci pour vos reponses, mais je crois que je vais attendre la fin. Je n aime pas risquer, quand a soit sur je vais l installer. en plus de a, ma machine ne supporte plus les bugs.
Merci encore  ::):

----------

